# Dyno in San Diego?



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

Anybody have a good dyno shop in the San Diego area?
If so, where is it and how much does it cost per run.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

we should organize a dyner day for the san diego peeps..even tho i got a 1.6 ide like to know where in the 90HP range im at


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Enginuity .. on the mile of cars in national city has one, but its a mostly a honda/mitsu place ... I've been there and when i said nissan almost all the attention shifted away from me !!


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> *Enginuity .. on the mile of cars in national city has one, but its a mostly a honda/mitsu place ... I've been there and when i said nissan almost all the attention shifted away from me !! *


Oh, the mile of cars....cool. I'll have to see what they charge for a run.

As for the attention being deverted from my Infiniti (Nissan)....cool. I just get those Honda and Mitsubishi's back when I kick there ass at a stoplight 

I'll post the info after I contact Enginuity.

thx.


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

*RE: ENGINUITY*

ok....looked on the web...NOTHING.
looked in the phonebook....NOTHING.

Anyone have an address so I can stop by and check out their prices/facilities???

thanks.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

its between the park and the mitsu dealer on the "mile" where all those ghetto looking shops are  ..... ill try to get an exact address when i pass by it today.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

If it's the place I am thinking it's like a block or 2 past the Mitsubishi/Acura/Honduh dealership on your right. That is if you are going North on the Mile... if you get to the police station on your left you have gone too far. It used to be Pan Auto I think


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

i may have to cruz by there this afternoon...but if I don't make it and you guys find out the address/phone number, please pass it my way.

On another note, any of your going to the Qualcom 1/8 mile races this Friday evening? I'll be there around 7pm and stay till at least 11pm.

check it out... www.racelegal.com


----------

